# Morses Indian Root Pills....Blown In Japan?



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 8, 2009)

I got this at the flea market this weekend.  I know they come in smooth base and embossed BLOWN IN USA, but has anyone seen this one?  I don't think it's a repro.  It's definitely BIM with a tooled lip.  The stopper is ground and pontiled.  It's also the same color and size as the USA version, although I've never seen one with the stopper.  There is also a misspelling on the side.  It should say W. H. COMSTOCK, but it says W. H. COWSTOCK.  Any info?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats a pretty cool version. It is not a repro.
 The versions that read "BLOWN IN USA" are typically seen in England.
 These are late bottles from early in the 20th century when there was a lot of crazy stuff going on with international trade laws.


----------

